# Need advice on US to Canada move....



## Farodelava (Mar 6, 2011)

We are going to have to move to Canada within the next year. 

I am VERY concerned about the adaptation and changes. I currently have a 12yo son in 6th grade and worry about integrating him into the Canadian education system, worried about finding work for myself, a US Citizen, and for my husband, a Canadian citizen who has not lived there since he was 6mos old. 

Advice sorely needed!!
Thanks!
Nicky


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Farodelava said:


> We are going to have to move to Canada within the next year.
> 
> I am VERY concerned about the adaptation and changes. I currently have a 12yo son in 6th grade and worry about integrating him into the Canadian education system, worried about finding work for myself, a US Citizen, and for my husband, a Canadian citizen who has not lived there since he was 6mos old.
> 
> ...


May I ask what are your main reasons for coming to Canada and where in Canada do you propose to settle? Obviously many things about Canadian life are the same or similar to that in the US. A sidewalk is a sidewalk, a car hood is a car hood etc, etc. We get much US TV here and we drive on the same side of the road. Health Care is different, we pay higher taxes and we don't have the same food products. Schooling is regarded as very good quality so shouldn't be an issue for your son.
What do you and your husband do for a living?


----------



## Farodelava (Mar 6, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> May I ask what are your main reasons for coming to Canada and where in Canada do you propose to settle? Obviously many things about Canadian life are the same or similar to that in the US. A sidewalk is a sidewalk, a car hood is a car hood etc, etc. We get much US TV here and we drive on the same side of the road. Health Care is different, we pay higher taxes and we don't have the same food products. Schooling is regarded as very good quality so shouldn't be an issue for your son.
> What do you and your husband do for a living?


My husband is being deported back to Canada after being a permanant resident alien for 38 years. 20 years ago he had a legal problem that with new rules post 9/11 is making him an "undesirable" in the US. When he recently reentered the US from vacation in the Carribean last April they pulled his PRA card and passport. To wit, he had a theft conviction and now is being deported under "moral torpitude". We have spoken to 2 different immigration attornies in depth and both say he will inevitably be deported. 

Now we face the dilemna of having to move to a country that neither of us are familiar with. My husband moved from Newfoundland in 1968. His German born father passed away in Canada in the 70s. His british subject mother passed a few years ago living here in the US. His maternal family is all in Scotland. His paternal family is all in Germany. We have NO relatives in Canada. 

I don't know ANY metric! A minor but big detail. I DETEST driving in snow since a serious accident I had 2 years ago. I don't like Canadian bacon..... the only exposure to Canada we have is our 23yo son's addiction to the Trailer Park Boys...and I know that isn't realistic (well I hope so). 

Originally we were wanting to settle as close as possible to the US border. The reasoning is so I can go to work in the US in case I have problems working in Canada. I have 15 year employment with the public Welfare department in Indiana. My husband is a union committeman and foreman in an auto part factory. 
The other reason to stay close to the US border is I have 3 grown children and 2, soon to be 3 grandchildren that will remain living in Indiana. I have custody of my 12 yo son and we are soon adopting my 1 year old granddaughter. 

Economically we will have to leave a house that will not sell well in today's economic market. We wil both have to leave well paying jobs for no jobs. We will have to move our belongings and our cars and we also have a dog and cat that I don't know how to immigrate. We have no set time to leave other than it will occur sometime w/in the next 12 mos when all court appeals (which are said to be futile by the attornies) are expended. 

My grand sum experience with Canada is a trip to Montreal and a few to the Lake Niagra area in the 80s. My husband has not been back to Newfoundland since the 70s. 

Any help is much appreciated! We would like affordable housing with a good work economy that is w/in a days driving of west central Indiana.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Farodelava said:


> My husband is being deported back to Canada after being a permanant resident alien for 38 years. 20 years ago he had a legal problem that with new rules post 9/11 is making him an "undesirable" in the US. When he recently reentered the US from vacation in the Carribean last April they pulled his PRA card and passport. To wit, he had a theft conviction and now is being deported under "moral torpitude". We have spoken to 2 different immigration attornies in depth and both say he will inevitably be deported.
> 
> Now we face the dilemna of having to move to a country that neither of us are familiar with. My husband moved from Newfoundland in 1968. His German born father passed away in Canada in the 70s. His british subject mother passed a few years ago living here in the US. His maternal family is all in Scotland. His paternal family is all in Germany. We have NO relatives in Canada.
> 
> ...


Well you have quite the complicated situation. Does your husband have all the documentation required to show he is a Canadian citizen? If not he will have to acquire same.
I looked at a map and the closest border crossing to Indiana is, I think, Windsor Ontario which is across the river from Detroit. Windsor has a Chrysler auto plant, for what it's worth.
I assume from your comments that your husband is not your 12 year old's biological father. Is that is true has your husband officially adopted him? If not, do you have authorization from your son's father to remove the boy from the USA?
You and your son and the adopted grandchild will all have to be sponsored by your husband. 
Because of the complexity of your situation I believe it is necessary you consult with an Immigration lawyer. I can't/won't recommend one specifically but you may find someone on this website.
https://www.csic-scci.ca/content/hearingcouncilpublicinterest


----------



## Farodelava (Mar 6, 2011)

*Thank you..*

Yeah, I wrote that kinda funny, my 12 yo is also my husband's child, we have 4 kids together. I have asked around about Windsor, and am told it is somewhat of an armpit of Detroit. Gambling and eating the main industries. I want a more family centric town. At this point we are leaning more to the Buffalo crossing or other New York crossing areas. I am still pretty good with moving over a Michigan crossing but am leary about any Quebec xenophobia. My husband has his Canadian passport and birth certificate. 
Also I speak Spanish and would like to be in a place that I can use that as an assett in my work. Darn, guess I should have taken French in school. 
We have 2 immigration attornies and they have assured us there is no problem w/ Canada HAVING to accept my husband, I guess the question at this point is how to immigrate the rest of us. 

Thanks for your suggestions!!

Nicky


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Farodelava said:


> Yeah, I wrote that kinda funny, my 12 yo is also my husband's child, we have 4 kids together. I have asked around about Windsor, and am told it is somewhat of an armpit of Detroit. Gambling and eating the main industries. I want a more family centric town. At this point we are leaning more to the Buffalo crossing or other New York crossing areas. I am still pretty good with moving over a Michigan crossing but am leary about any Quebec xenophobia. My husband has his Canadian passport and birth certificate.
> Also I speak Spanish and would like to be in a place that I can use that as an assett in my work. Darn, guess I should have taken French in school.
> We have 2 immigration attornies and they have assured us there is no problem w/ Canada HAVING to accept my husband, I guess the question at this point is how to immigrate the rest of us.
> 
> ...


What you've heard about Windsor is nonsense. It's about as different from Detroit as night is from day. It is a very nice part of ONTARIO (not Quebec) with nice surrounding communities. It's a much further drive to Indiana from the Buffalo crossing than from Windsor and personally I would much rather live in the Windsor area.
If all your ducks are in a row, which they appear to be, all your husband has to do is sponsor you and the family. Your animals will have to meet Canada's animal import regulations. You should read the Canadian Immigration website.
Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada


----------



## Farodelava (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you a bunch I will certainly explore the Windsor area more thoroughly. I was afraid of the snowbelt in Buffalo....


----------



## moconnell (May 17, 2010)

It is not very easy to live in Canada and work in the US. There would be tax implications and responsibilities to both countries, and it may be a bit "blurry" as to what country is your home. You can get a dual country tax attorney, but they are very expensive.

As a US citizen married to your husband, you can sponsor him, no? From everything you have described, it may be easiest for you to figure a way for your husband to get pardoned and become a citizen rather than moving to a country you know very little about.

I'm a dual Canadian/American citizen and the differences between the two countries are profound. I don't want to be a downer, just realistic. I think either way there will be some expenses incurred either by staying in the US and hiring an attorney or moving and filing dual taxes. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Farodelava (Mar 6, 2011)

Because of the moral torpitude charge my husband will not be able to naturalize and thus cannot stay in the US. This tax thing sounds complicated..UGH!! I guess it is not like living in 1 state and working in another. Do you know how long it would take for me to get a Canadian work permit. I would assume he would not need one, but do you guys have an equivelent of a Social security number, he would need something other than a picture ID to get a job, correct? 

Thanks, Nicky


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Farodelava said:


> Because of the moral torpitude charge my husband will not be able to naturalize and thus cannot stay in the US. This tax thing sounds complicated..UGH!! I guess it is not like living in 1 state and working in another. Do you know how long it would take for me to get a Canadian work permit. I would assume he would not need one, but do you guys have an equivelent of a Social security number, he would need something other than a picture ID to get a job, correct?
> 
> Thanks, Nicky


Yes he (and you) will need a SIN (Social Insurance Number) before being able to work. It is easily obtained. If you are sponsored on what's known as a SOWP (Spousal Open Work Permit) you will be able to work wherever you settle. You can possibly get the permit when first you cross the border accompanied by him.


----------

